

Ask HN: Should I put my startup info in the CV while applying at a bigco? - luminary

I'm soon (new college graduate) going to found a startup with a friend of mine + two advisors. I'm planing to apply at a few tech bigcos in the upcoming college recruiting season (personal/financial reasons). Would it be wise to my put my "stealth" startup info in the CV?<p>If I put it:<p>Pros: Oh you're an entrepreneur!<p>Cons: We are not sure about your intentions..
======
willheim
Absolutely depends on how you present it. If you put down what you did, what
problems you solved, what you accomplished (use lots of verbs and don't start
with "I": ie Developed database accessed by other 1000 users, or Developed
mobile application for user sign-ups using JS for cross-platform
compatibility).

If you put down "Founded a startup with friends and we are currently in
stealth mode" then no company will wantto take you on as they (and you) do not
know where you will be in 6 months.

The first is past accomplishments applicable to the position offered. The
second is a currently active status that says you are maybe unavailable.

Also, you will want to be very careful about which company you apply to and
how they treat your offtime accomplishments. Some look to take a piece of all
that you develop.

------
exline
If its in stealth mode and there is nothing for them to so, then I would
hesitate. Are you planning on continuing with the startup after getting hired?
That is the risk that they will see.

If the startup will be over by then, I would put it on the resume, but if you
plan on continuing to work on it, then I would not put it on. If you plan to
continue with it, you will need to be very careful with the IP ownership. If
you have to sign an employee agreement, there is normally a place to list
prior inventions/IP that are yours and that they can lay no claim on.

------
globy
I wound't mention it at all if i were you. Would you hire someone who is very
likely to leave soon ?

~~~
luminary
Very good point and this sums up my mind. Thanks!

------
ericd
Just be aware that in my experience, companies really want to know what you're
planning to do. It seems very likely to come up in the interview.

That's not to say you shouldn't put it, but have a good answer for them that
doesn't paint them as a total backup option.

------
niico
Pros: You are an entrepreneur, cool.

Pros: "Cool idea, let us fund you"

Pros: You make money while you make money working

Cons: You could reach a point where you will have to decide which direction
take. Oh, wait. Is this a cons?

------
fezzl
I think that having an employee who is also a startup founder is a big risk.
It _feels_ like you might be flaky, disobedient, and all-round difficult to
manage.

------
ezrider4428
I think it depends on the type of company. Some big companies dont like it and
others promote it. Like everything in life "it depends" is the best answer.

~~~
luminary
Absolutely, the bigcos (not Google) I'll be applying at probably won't
appreciate my extra-curricular activities..

------
Detrus
Probably say you're working on projects that do this or that, don't need to
say it's a startup, could be an open source project, who knows.

~~~
wccrawford
Agreed. Working on projects on your own time isn't threatening, and show
initiative.

Working on a startup on your own time says you're a short-timer and they
shouldn't hire you.

